# Can't Run Spore



## whatfor (Mar 23, 2009)

I just recently bought Spore for my PC and for some reason it won't run the disc. I hear it spin around in there but my computer just doesn't want to run it. I have a DVD/RW drive like the game requires, so I think the problem lies in the computer itself. Does anyone know what might be wrong and how I can fix it?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Go into My Computer, right click on your DVD Drive, and press Explore, then find AutoRun.exe OR Setup.exe OR Installsheild.exe.

if none of those work then disable your anti-virus before inserting the disc.


----------



## whatfor (Mar 23, 2009)

I tried doing what you said and looking through my CD drive, but there isn't anything there. Disabling my anti-virus didn't work either. :sigh:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Nothing there? are you sure it's the drive you put the game into? you should see something like D:/Spore.


----------



## whatfor (Mar 23, 2009)

Nope, it just says "DVD-RW Drive (D". I think that's the problem, it doesn't want to actually recognize the disk. Just for the info, other disks of mine work perfectly fine.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have any other DVD's(not CD's) to try in the drive?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Your other discs work fine? are they used in the same drive?


----------



## whatfor (Mar 23, 2009)

I just tried to run one of my DVDs to test it, and as it turns out it does the same thing with that. It's very weird that it won't run, because it clearly says DVD-RW right on the front of the drive. At least now I know what the issue is.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I think your DVD Drive is not working anymore so you should buy a new one.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4283338&CatId=482


----------



## whatfor (Mar 23, 2009)

I see...that isn't good at all then. :sad:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Before you go out to buy a new DVd drive try uninstall the drive via Device Manager.

Control Panel (classic view)
Device Manager
find your DVD drive and uninstall it

restart your computer and let windows auto re install it for you


----------

